
2019 in Review: 10 Open-Sourced AI Datasets - Yuqing7
https://medium.com/syncedreview/2019-in-review-10-open-sourced-ai-datasets-c42b73e21c82
======
dang
Lists don't make for such great discussion, because they end up being about
the lowest common denominator of the items on the list, which is always
something generic. Generic discussions aren't as interesting because there's
rarely anything new to say. It's better to pick the most interesting item on
the list and submit that.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20denominator%20list&sort=byDate&type=comment)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20generic%20discussion&sort=byDate&type=comment)

